# I need to figure out how to cover my homemade round pen...Any ideas?



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have left over Cypress logs...


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please help, if have the time.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

what about something like this?


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

That is so nice, Isnt that thousands of dollars though?


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Even though you built the round pen it still will probably cost a good little bit. My boyfriend did construction for a long time and I asked him about this previously. He said that in order to have a roof it needs to be sturdy enough to get up onto, so you need a heavy duty premade roofing type thing like the other poster posted and/or a bunch of supports. Plus, because horses are going inside it you'll want it to be pretty tall for safety's sake... preferably tall enough for a horse to rear at LEAST, the taller the better. Taller also means you need more supports though... 

There may be another way around it and I'd love to know what it is...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A roof is going to be expensive. Why do you want to cover it? You could look into a coverall type roof but I am sure they are not cheap either


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would like to get my horses out of the rain, and the round bail as well. My Round pen is pretty tough-built with cypress logs run 3-4 feet into the ground. I live on 5 acres with a 1 acre pond, no barn or stalls, hundreds of Cypress Skinny trees with no shade, 1 oak with a small amount of shade.


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess I wont be covering the round pen. Way to much money, Id rather no build it either- Dont want any accidents.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It would be cheaper and easier to put up a covered lean to run in shed. This would also give them a wind break from the side which just a roof will not do.
I would have a run in just for the horses and not be concerned about covering the hay. With that many horses you probably go through a bale quickly


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree, it would be cheaper to just build a run.


Whatever you put over the round pen (which is very nice) will need to be designed to with stand wind lift and such too.

It is not so simple as just slapping a roof up there.


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

My Man wont have it! He says those are Flimsy and will tear apart. Run Ins right? I researched those, almost bought one...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Run in shelters come in all shapes and sizes. It is not a brand or anything. You can get them very well made or build your own using your other cypress logs.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lina561 said:


> My Man wont have it! He says those are Flimsy and will tear apart. Run Ins right? I researched those, almost bought one...


I built my own. They are not flimsy and after 10 years it looks the same as when I put it up. The interior is lined with plywood and the metal is screwed to wood purlins so if not done correctly it could be flimsy but they are easy to build and strong


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you have any photos?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

lina561 said:


> Do you have any photos?


No but I will try to get to it, we have lots of drifts so haven't been over the hill near it. Building a Run-In Shed for Your Horse
This is some instructions to build one. If you do a search for run in sheds you will see many. Mine is built permanent with posts into the ground where some are portable.


----------



## lina561 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

